# just bought a fisher mm1



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

think i got a great deal. fully functional in good shape. for the low low price of $750. ill take some more pics as i put it on (which is super easy as i helped the seller remove it from his truck). i will also be asking questions here as they arise


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

waiting to see it mounted!


----------



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

My brother powder coated the push plates matte black for me


----------



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

Plow is on and ready to go. Big storm is here in michigan. Looks like ill get to use it already. Pics to come tomorrow its dark out and a windchill of -13


----------



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

been busy here. i have one issue. when i remove the plow the headgear tips really far forward and makes it hard to reattach. ive done a ton of research and im doing everything by the books. im gonna try doing it in a different place to see if it goes any differently. if not ill take a video


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

not sure;1747476 said:


> been busy here. i have one issue. when i remove the plow the headgear tips really far forward and makes it hard to reattach. ive done a ton of research and im doing everything by the books. im gonna try doing it in a different place to see if it goes any differently. if not ill take a video


sounds like the lift chain needs to be adjusted.


----------



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

can you explain a little more im confused as to what your talking about. the headgear tilts toward the blade really far. not back toward the truck. its the opposite of what i see most people complain about


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

yep Sounds like the chain is to short.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't think the chain would do that.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

friend of mine had issues connecting his MM 1 I made the chain a little longer and it started to connect itself like butter again.


----------



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

2006Sierra1500;1747513 said:


> Don't think the chain would do that.


I think your right i cant see how the chain could cause it. Im wondering if the plate on the bottom of the jack stand has anything to do with it. Its not bent or anything but it has a angle on it. I might have to take a pic to help explain


----------



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

K red line shows the direction it goes when disconnecting. Blue is ground level an green is the angle of the bottom of the jack stand. When the plow is off the blue and green lines become parallel. Maybe i need more practice. As soon as the snow stops ill play with it some more. Maybe its just me


----------



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

Are guys thinking i mighg have the carry chain too short? I see now how that might do that. Definitely not the carry chain, with the ram fully retracted its plenty long. Like i said its new to me and ive got to figure all the little tricks out. I am loving this fisher though. I like it better than the meyer or western setups. Personal preference


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

If you can take the jack out and turn it 180* it looks like from that pic, the flat part of the foot should be on the ground not the smaller tab


----------



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

Just pulled the plow. When i backed away it flopped forward like i was describing

Then i grabbed the headgear and tipped it back up and it stays fine

Not sure what that means but i should be able to reconnect it without issue


----------

